# Help to install Network Card Driver



## hainguyen1402 (Jan 4, 2011)

Dear all,

I have a FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE Server, I have installed new D-Link DGE-528T network card. However, FreeBSD does not detect this Card, and I found on manual installation guide on CD but it does not work.
Please help me to install it.
Thanks all.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2011)

If it's not detected it's probably not supported. Also note that 6.2 isn't supported anymore.


----------



## tingo (Jan 6, 2011)

For any pci card, when you want to identify it (for the purpose of figuring out a driver, etc) use the `# pciconf` command.
For example: `# pciconf -lv | more`. This will list all pci devices in your machine, so only post the relevant part of that list when you are asking for help.
Now, please post the pciconf -lv output for the DGE-528T.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2011)

D-Link DGE-528T is supported by the re(4) driver in FreeBSD 8.x.  That support was added in FreeBSD 7, over three years ago.


----------



## hainguyen1402 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Tingo,
This is the output of 


```
vendor   = 'Intel Corporation'
    device   = '82865G/PE/P, 82848P DRAM Controller / Host-Hub Interface'
    class    = bridge
    subclass = HOST-PCI
agp0@pci0:2:0:  class=0x030000 card=0x80a51043 chip=0x25728086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor   = 'Intel Corporation'
    device   = '82865G Integrated Graphics Device'
    class    = display
    subclass = VGA
uhci0@pci0:29:0:        class=0x0c0300 card=0x80a61043 chip=0x24d28086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor   = 'Intel Corporation'
    device   = '82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller'
    class    = serial bus
    subclass = USB
uhci1@pci0:29:1:        class=0x0c0300 card=0x80a61043 chip=0x24d48086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor   = 'Intel Corporation'
    device   = '82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller'
    class    = serial bus
    subclass = USB
uhci2@pci0:29:2:        class=0x0c0300 card=0x80a61043 chip=0x24d78086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor   = 'Intel Corporation'
    device   = '82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller'
    class    = serial bus
    subclass = USB
uhci3@pci0:29:3:        class=0x0c0300 card=0x80a61043 chip=0x24de8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor   = 'Intel Corporation'
    device   = '82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller'
    class    = serial bus
    subclass = USB
ehci0@pci0:29:7:        class=0x0c0320 card=0x80a61043 chip=0x24dd8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor   = 'Intel Corporation'
    device   = '82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller'
    class    = serial bus
    subclass = USB
pcib1@pci0:30:0:        class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xc2 hdr=0x01
    vendor   = 'Intel Corporation'
    device   = '82801BA/CA/DB/DBL/EB/ER/FB (ICH2/3/4/4/5/5/6), 6300ESB Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class    = bridge
    subclass = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:31:0:        class=0x060100 card=0x00000000 chip=0x24d08086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor   = 'Intel Corporation'
    device   = '82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge'
    class    = bridge
    subclass = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:31:1:      class=0x01018a card=0x80a61043 chip=0x24db8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor   = 'Intel Corporation'
    device   = '82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) EIDE Controller'
    class    = mass storage
    subclass = ATA
atapci1@pci0:31:2:      class=0x01018f card=0x80a61043 chip=0x24d18086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor   = 'Intel Corporation'
    device   = '82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller'
    class    = mass storage
    subclass = ATA
none0@pci0:31:5:        class=0x040100 card=0x82271043 chip=0x24d58086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor   = 'Intel Corporation'
    device   = '82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller'
    class    = multimedia
    subclass = audio
none1@pci1:10:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x43001186 chip=0x43001186 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor   = 'D-Link System Inc'
    class    = network
    subclass = ethernet
skc0@pci1:13:0: class=0x020000 card=0x811a1043 chip=0x432011ab rev=0x13 hdr=0x00
    vendor   = 'Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd)'
    device   = '88E8001/8003/8010 Gigabit Ethernet Controller with Integrated PHY (copper)'
    class    = network
    subclass = ethernet
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2011)

Read wblock's post.


----------



## tingo (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, the OP really, really should upgrade his machine to a supported release of FreeBSD.


----------



## nerok (Jan 9, 2011)

Card is supported by 6.2
Read:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/6.2R/hardware-i386.html#ETHERNET
and man page:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=re&sektion=4
there you find all informations.


----------

